# Maui: Looking for tips for travelling with seniors



## dlca1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All

Thanks to TUG, we are in a position to invite both sets of parents with us to Maui and give everybody their own space. This will be the parents + in-laws first time Hawaii.  I'm sure they will be thrilled to just see the grandkids playing in the pool/beach. 

However, we would like to make it extra special and are looking for tips/suggestions geared towards less-active seniors.

- We will be going early September. 
- Staying in Kaanapali. (WKROVN)
- Willing to spend $$, but prefer casual over fancy.

FOOD/EATING
- Old Laihana Laua
- They love AYCE buffets. What is the best sunday brunch or buffet in general? The one at he Grand Waliea?  It is too early, otherwise the crab feed at WKORVN would have been perfect.
- Paia Fish Market
- Mama's Fish House
- Sansei on half price day
- Mala or HONO
- Buy fish/steak from costco. Grill at the resort
- Poki from Foodland
- ululanis shaved ice

THINGS TO DO
- I have fewer ideas here and am looking for some tips/help =) What are the favorite activities/tours for seniors who are less active. Guided tour to Hana or Hakalea? Some type of boat cruise? Some of the seniors are a bit afraid of the water.

Thanks in advance for any tips
dlca1


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 27, 2015)

Provided there are no motion sickness issues, I think that the guided tour of Hana would be fine. 

I think a catamaran sail should be fine even for those afraid of the water.  They are pretty smooth.  

They'd probably love Warren & Annabelle's magic show, cause Warren is older and they'll understand his references to old shows.  

Ulalena is a moderately priced show in an air-conditioned theater.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 27, 2015)

I think the Road to Hana would be a good excursion for them.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't know about the buffets, but the Grand Wailea (which is worth seeing) would be a bit of a drive for brunch.  I would think one of the hotels in Kaanapali would have one.

Also, I'd add to your list for eating Kimo's in Lahaina.  It is still one of our favorites.  They now take reservations, they never used to.  Lunch in the bar area, or dinner upstairs are both good.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I think the Road to Hana would be a good excursion for them.



And I think it's too long unless you are going to be there 2 weeks and are just looking for a looooong curvy drive. Pretty, but imo, there is just too much of it.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay, here's one, kind of hokey, but fun. The Maui Tropical Plantation.  There is a tram ride around the grounds that is an interesting way to see the different vegetation.


----------



## mauitraveler (Aug 27, 2015)

The Sunday brunch at the Four Seasons Wailea is also wonderful.  It is a long way to drive for brunch, but we also plan activities for that side of the island, like visiting the Alii Kula Lavender Farm, the Kula Botanical Gardens, the Surfing Goat Dairy, the Ocean Vodka Farm and Distillery.  Actually these places are Upcountry, but Wailea is also a beautiful area to visit. The Maui Tropical Plantation, which is closer to Central Maui, has activities that both adults and kids will enjoy.  The aquarium at Maaleaa is a fun activity, and I believe that there's also miniature golf, trampolines and a water activity area for the kids (bumper boats?).  Were you able to get a copy of Maui Revealed? 

However, if you want to stay closer to KORV, the Kaanapali Beach Hotel offers Sunday Brunch.  Which ever choice you make, I'm sure your parents and in-laws will enjoy their ayce brunch!  Have fun!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 27, 2015)

dlca1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> ...prefer casual over fancy.
> 
> ...



Mama's Fish House - - while it gets good reviews, it is the most expensive restaurant on the island and is IMnsHO, over rated.  My wife got sick after eating fish there (unable to determine if it was coincidental or causal).  Plus it is a 45 plus minute drive from Kaanapali.  Instead, I would recommend the Sea House Restaurant in Napilii - - a 10-15 minute drive.  I think that their food is just as good, prices are about half and I prefer their sunset view.

Kimo's is also nice.  Good view.  Leilani's and Dukes (run by same company) are also nice and very close.

Taking a guided tour bus to Hana could be fun.  After 35 years of going to Hana we took a tour bus last April and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Good for seniors.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 27, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I think the Road to Hana would be a good excursion for them.



Too much inherent risk for a bit of scenery.  I don't think it will be enjoyable for older folks.


----------



## silentg (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok I'm going to ask how old is old?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 27, 2015)

silentg said:


> Ok I'm going to ask how old is old?



I was kind of wondering that as well.  I remember one poster talking about the "elderly" parents in their 60's.

But they did mention "seniors who are less active" and less active can happen at any age.


----------



## luvmytimeshare (Aug 27, 2015)

A trip up Haleakala is a nice day.   I also recommend making a reservation and going to Kimo's for dinner. The ribs and fish are very good.  Warren and Annabelle is a must see and the Elvis show is terrific.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 27, 2015)

We've always enjoyed the drive up the mountain to the Tedeschi Winery.  It's a fun little winery and tour.

Another really nice place for a meal is Haile Maile General Store.  I've only been there for lunch.


----------



## dlca1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the awesome tips. Really appreciate it.

Both dads are about ~80.



Luanne said:


> I was kind of wondering that as well.  I remember one poster talking about the "elderly" parents in their 60's.
> 
> But they did mention "seniors who are less active" and less active can happen at any age.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 28, 2015)

sptung said:


> Too much inherent risk for a bit of scenery.  I don't think it will be enjoyable for older folks.



I agree and bet the younger folks get bored sooner than the elderly.  Last half of the trip is interesting if you like desert country with lotsa rocks.  There is a penninsula about half the way to Hana that would be great for a picnik lunch and if you are lucky warm banana nut bread from the little store there.

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2015)

sptung said:


> Too much inherent risk for a bit of scenery.  I don't think it will be enjoyable for older folks.



What risk is that?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 28, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> What risk is that?



One lane road aint my thing - risk of stupid driver running you off the road/cliff... also being stuck in traffic makes it no fun as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2015)

sptung said:


> One lane road aint my thing - risk of stupid driver running you off the road/cliff... also being stuck in traffic makes it no fun as well.



Only some of the bridges are one-lane.  It may be slow, but I would not describe it as "risky."

*We love this drive, and have even driven all the way around twice.  It really helps if you have a detailed driving guide, or a tour guide.

The best self-driving guide is Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai, by Richard Sullivan.  It has a detailed map of the entire trip, with all stops clearly marked, and a detailed explanation of what to see at each stop.   *You can buy it directly from the author (link above) at a discount.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 28, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> And I think it's too long unless you are going to be there 2 weeks and are just looking for a looooong curvy drive. Pretty, but imo, there is just too much of it.
> 
> Jim



Absolutely right !!! Not only a long curvy drive but a very slow congested drive. There are a couple of cool spots along the way. If your doing this trip start early so you can park near the waterfalls. Also, make sure you order the banana bread banana bread and not the pakalolo banana bread at the fruit stand. 

It can be kind of fun to wake up the monks at the Jodo Buddhist temple in Lahaina by ringing the bell. The beach in front of the temple is called baby beach. This a good place to snorkel or play in the water. It might be a locals dealio but I have never had a problem here. The attraction is a huge Buddha, a huge bell and the beach. After you walk across the sand the monks will rake it ying yang style.

There is a graveyard across the street from the temple that is worth a look. If you get lucky there might be a lantern lighting ceremony that is kind of fun to watch. Ask a monk if there is a ceremony coming up. They enjoy having the public enjoying their area.

Bill


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 28, 2015)

I must say I strongly disagree with those who say the Road to Hana is too long for older folks.  If I had just one day trip to make on Maui with older folks, I think that is the one I would do (unless someone in the group has serious motion sickness problems).  You can even take a comfortable escorted tour if you don't want to drive it yourself.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 28, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> You can even take a comfortable escorted tour if you don't want to drive it yourself.



We did a guided tour and it was fantastic. Naturally a guided tour costs more than driving yourself... But knowledge of our driver added quite a bit to the experience, plus he knew just where to stop for pictures and great views...


----------



## linsj (Aug 28, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We did a guided tour and it was fantastic. Naturally a guided tour costs more than driving yourself... But knowledge of our driver added quite a bit to the experience, plus he knew just where to stop for pictures and great views...



I second this. I wouldn't have gone if I'd had to drive this road. When I went last September, the road was not crowded, so we made extra stops, especially at waterfalls. A couple in their 60s who were in my group tried to drive the route the year before but turned back--too nerve-racking for her; she really enjoyed the tour.


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2015)

We did the guided tour too but I was a little motion sick for the first hour. Got
Better after the first stop but still felt a little funny the rest of the trip. Might
Not have been as bad if I was driving but I wouldn't have enjoyed the sights
Near as much though.


----------



## n777lt (Aug 29, 2015)

mauitraveler said:


> The Sunday brunch at the Four Seasons Wailea is also wonderful.  It is a long way to drive for brunch, but we also plan activities for that side of the island, like visiting the Alii Kula Lavender Farm, the Kula Botanical Gardens, the Surfing Goat Dairy, the Ocean Vodka Farm and Distillery.  Actually these places are Upcountry, but Wailea is also a beautiful area to visit. The Maui Tropical Plantation, which is closer to Central Maui, has activities that both adults and kids will enjoy.  The aquarium at Maaleaa is a fun activity, and I believe that there's also miniature golf, trampolines and a water activity area for the kids (bumper boats?).  Were you able to get a copy of Maui Revealed?
> 
> However, if you want to stay closer to KORV, the Kaanapali Beach Hotel offers Sunday Brunch.  Which ever choice you make, I'm sure your parents and in-laws will enjoy their ayce brunch!  Have fun!



Everything mauitraveler said.
I'm a senior, barely, but we're the active sort. That said, for the sedentary, a sunrise or sunset at Haleakale is gorgeous, and you can admire the crater's awesome colors without hiking down the Sliding Sands trail. If you go to Surfing Goats Dairy (a hoot!) then dinner at the Haimalealea (sp?) General Store is not far off. At Whaler's Village dinner in the Sansei-related restaurant overlooking the beach is lovely.  The northeast shore drive also to be considered - it's taxing only to the driver  but the views are glorious, and there's a cute art gallery over on that side.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 30, 2015)

Even though I don't think I would do the Hana HWY again, this is a trip anyone can make. We took my wifes parents who were about 80 on this trip and they loved it. The trick is to leave before the tour buses head out. Otherwise you end up with no where to park in some areas. Many of the cool waterfalls have limited parking. On this adventure there is a really cool garden called the "Garden of Eden". It is near the halfway point to Hana and is a decent rest stop with great views. 

The real road hazard are the tour buses. They take up too much of the road on corners. The main way in to Hana is the Hana HWY. If you skip to the 2 minute mark on this vid you can see why I like this trip and why I also dislike this trip.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ER2K-ERLlk

The back road from Hana, the Pillani HWY, has about 6 miles of on your toes driving. Most people use the Hana HWY (hwy 360) for both getting to Hana and heading back from Hana.  

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Aug 30, 2015)

Even though I don't think I would do the Hana HWY again, this is a trip anyone can make. We took my wifes parents who were about 80 on this trip and they loved it. The trick is to leave before the tour buses head out. Otherwise you end up with no where to park in some areas. Many of the cool waterfalls have limited parking. On this adventure there is a really cool garden called the "Garden of Eden". It is near the halfway point to Hana and is a decent rest stop with great views. 

The real road hazard are the tour buses. They take up too much of the road on corners. The main way in to Hana is the Hana HWY. If you skip to the 2 minute mark on this vid you can see why I like this trip and why I also dislike this trip.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ER2K-ERLlk

The back road to Hana, the Pillani HWY, has about 6 miles of on your toes driving.  

Bill


----------



## lizap (Aug 30, 2015)

Strongly agree.  A trip to Maui without the drive to Hana is NOT complete. This is the real Hawaii and especially given that they will probably never return, this really is NOT even an option.  You MUST do it!




BocaBoy said:


> I must say I strongly disagree with those who say the Road to Hana is too long for older folks.  If I had just one day trip to make on Maui with older folks, I think that is the one I would do (unless someone in the group has serious motion sickness problems).  You can even take a comfortable escorted tour if you don't want to drive it yourself.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2015)

Maui was just hit with some wacky weather.   Tourists had to be rescued in the mountains due to mud slides, etc. Make sure you check to see if the road to Hana is passable, and especially the road past Hana.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 30, 2015)

Something like 100+ people drown per year by flash floods in HI.
They even have a saying... Turn Around, Don't Drown

The other day people got stuck over by Kee Beach (Kauai) due to a flash flood, and had to wait it out for a few hours.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2015)

Their is usually a tiny stream that crosses the road right before Ke'e beach.  

With heavy rain, and a flash flood this little stream becomes huge, and it can block the road, and erode a deep ditch down the middle of the beach to the ocean.  Happened a few years ago, and the pictures are some place on TUG.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 30, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> The other day people got stuck over by Kee Beach (Kauai) due to a flash flood, and had to wait it out for a few hours.



Had this happen many years ago.  We got stranded coming back.  Happened to find a little restaurant/bar where we could wait it out.  Quite pleasant actually.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 30, 2015)

lizap said:


> Strongly agree.  A trip to Maui without the drive to Hana is NOT complete. This is the real Hawaii and especially given that they will probably never return, this really is NOT even an option.  You MUST do it!



We own a timeshare on Maui and it took us YEARS before we did the road to Hana.  Maybe because we did know we were coming back it wasn't that big a deal.  But with two little kids we didn't think it would be a fun drive.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the road to Hana but I get terribly car sick.  However, it's one of the few activities that an 80 year old could reasonably do.  Maui is great for people who like to be active, so it's rather difficult for me to think of things that a senior would enjoy other than lounging on a beach chair.

Of course, if you can swing the price, I'd highly, highly recommend a day trip to Oahu to see the Pearl Harbor sites.  There are a few companies who will take passengers from Maui.  It's something like $450pp but I think an 80 year old would get far more out it than most of us.


----------

